# My cat, Clarence



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I have several cats, as well as my dogs. Clarence is a black, medium haired cat with a white spot on his chest, very pretty. He is our most confident, outgoing, friendly cat. He always meets people at the door. I always say Clarence thinks he's a dog.

The problem is that last summer Clarence began peeing on our things. It turned out he had a urinary tract infection and after medicine he was ok and stopped the random peeing for a few months. Then he started it again. He has peed on purses, our shoes, a chair, the carpet and the list goes on and on. I have begun keeping the litter boxes cleaner, and tried everything else I can think of, to no avail. He was checked again by the vet who says he is healthy, no physical problem; apparently, it is mental. 

Recently, I decided I would give this problem two more months and if there was no improvement, I would have to have Clarence put to sleep. I am trying not to give up hope, but the two month marker is coming up fast and Clarence seems to be getting worse. I feel so guilty. I have never had an animal put to sleep because of behavior problems. We always assumed our pets had forever homes with us. However, I also feel that you cannot let an animal ruin everythign you own and it is fast coming to that.

I am trying to celebrate Clarence's life and keep a good quality of life for him. I guess it's quality rather than length, at least I hope. I guess I am wondering if maybe someone else has been through this. Thanks for listening.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

How old is Clarence? could you adjust him to being an indoor/outdoor cat?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm sorry he's not doing well.

Have you had the specific tests run to look at his renal function.

Peeing outside the box is a classic sign of renal failure in cats. Caramel and I did very well for quite some time by simply adding Sub-Q fluids to our routine (and she went back to using the litter box)


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

I know how you feel. I have a 20+ year old Persian rescue that has been doing this for quite some time. In her case, it's age related changes and sometimes I think it's just because she is cantankerous. I have noticed that any sign of prior use or 'dirt' around the outside of litter box seems to have an effect on her. She does have periods where she is better. I also have a young Siamese rescue that expresses her distaste for a 'dirty' (aka used by other cat) litter box by picking a choice section of bedroom carpet. I have wrestled with putting the Persian to sleep for more than a year but she's just too okay otherwise. So, I'll wait and replace stuff after, but I'm able to do that right now. The situation may change if she escalates too far with the behavior. I wish you the best with this challenge.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Barb, what are Sub Q fluids?

We have a fifteen year old cat that has done the same thing off and on for the last three years. It's latest target was my shoes that I wear every day. All of a sudden you notice your feet smell funny, not a good thing.

That cat is not the brightest bulb in the box, completely deaf and if it were not my youngest son's absolute favorite animal in the world, it likely would already be gone. But then again, I struggle with the thought of is that a good enough reason. Sometimes I think the best thing I could hope for is it catches something awful and passes on of natural causes (and without any prompting or assitance from me). Cat urine is just such awful stuff and once the christen a spot, it's easy for them to keep coming back to the same spot or item to do it again.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Sub-Q fluids are when fluids are added just under the skin.
When Caramel was Dx'd I had the vet show me how to do it so I wouldn't have to have an office visit each time.

Caramel would snuggle in on my lap, I'd hang the bag of fluids on a nearby lamp and off we'd go







It was almost like a quite special time. 

BowWowMeow I believe is also doing Sub-Q with her Cleo


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a call in to my vet about the Sub-Q fluids and renal failure. Are the treatments terribly expensive, Barb? Thank you for this idea.

As far as outdoors goes, we did think about this, but Clarence is 9 years old and he doesn't have claws, so it wouldn't really be a possibility. 

I also struggle with my reasoning; after all it's not like he is a danger to anyone. But I just can't live like this for maybe ten more years.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a 9 year cat who does this but she is perfectly healthy. She pees on anything that is left on the floor that does not belong (dirty clothes the kids didn't p/u, stuff like that). If there is nothing on the floor, she is fine. It's like she is a neat freak and will teach you to not clean up.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

My oldest cat sometimes pees on my bed :-( so you are def. not a lone. If you find a cure there seems to be a bunch of us that need it!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I had a cat for many years who started peeing where she shouldn't. It was pretty obvious that she had been dumped based on where she was found and my family decided her peeing where she shouldn't was most likely the reason. 

After the vet cleared her of any medical issues, I bought a large dog crate for her and she was crated with her litterbox and food when we couldn't watch her. I felt bad about it at first, but figured that it was better than the alternative. I made sure the litter box was large enough for her and it was cleaned twice a day. She didn't have a choice other than to use the box when she was crated. Over time, she was give more and more freedom and the issue mostly resolved.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I had an older cat who started peeing outside the box. After a thorough health check, my vet suggested going back to plain clay litter. He said sometimes they become sensitive to things as they get older (he was declawed also). I bought the cheapest I could find - no odor control, no nothing in it other than the litter itself. Might be worth a try.

I also had one of those Litter Maid self cleaning boxes. They used it for two years and it wore out. I bought another and they used it for a month or so and then quit using it. I went back to regular litter boxes and the problem went away. I buy the big plastic sweater boxes at Walmart. I think they're the 32 quart (not at home or I would check the size) They're longer and wider and they have more room for them them to get in and move around.

There are some good cat forums. I'm sure someone here can recommend one. I'd hate to see this poor guy lose his life because of this. Maybe they would have some suggestions on training. Cat ARE rather neurotic, but they can be re-trained.

Good luck!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

After the renal checks... 

How about locating a feline behaviorist? A good veterinary teaching hospital might know of one.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh! Here's a thought: A friend of mine brings here cat here, to a cats only vet hospital. They may be able to refer you to a feline behaviorist who will NOT be in your area-- but, he or she may be able to help you locate one in Iowa. Good luck!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSDLVR76I have a 9 year cat who does this but she is perfectly healthy. She pees on anything that is left on the floor that does not belong (dirty clothes the kids didn't p/u, stuff like that). If there is nothing on the floor, she is fine. It's like she is a neat freak and will teach you to not clean up.


Thought I was the only one like that. Iris is fine, but Patches. Oh my, the only thing allowed in the room is the floor rugs and even then I have to crawl under the bed to get them back out. But dirty clothes, pick them up or they'll be claimed.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDLVR76I have a 9 year cat who does this but she is perfectly healthy. She pees on anything that is left on the floor that does not belong (dirty clothes the kids didn't p/u, stuff like that). If there is nothing on the floor, she is fine. It's like she is a neat freak and will teach you to not clean up.
> ...


Yep, Lyla taught my DD to not toss her dirty clothes on her bedroom floor. It was more effective than my harping at her to pick them up.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

only thing it taught ds was to close his door,lol


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, with Clarence it started out anything he saw that was out of place got peed on. So I just put pressure on my family to pick up their stuff. But now, it is worsening and he is actually searching for things to pee on, such as pushing things off my dresser onto the floor and then doing it. 

I did try crating Clarence to retrain him. I'm glad it worked for you, Nina, but Clarence just used the towel that he was to lay on, instead of the box.

Thanks for all the responses; didn't know if I would get any since this is a dog website. You know, dogs can be retrained, but it is awfully hard to retrain a cat once they have their mind set on doing something!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

What about putting him in a crate without anything but a litter box?


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

We didn't put any type of bedding in the crate. Just her litter box, food and water bowls. For well over a year. She was allowed out for supervised time each day. Even when she was back to having run of the house, we kept the crate up with her box in it. That was her spot. Yeah, it was a bit of a PIA, but she was a nice cat with a bad habit that we needed to change.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My vet called me back and said he doesn't think Clarence has renal failure. When they tested his urine, it didn't look that way. He suggested I change the type of litter I'm using. I'll try that first.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

My cat PJ started spraying/urininating indoors. To make a long story short, his spraying was behavioural and I used Feliway Comfort Zone. After using the spray diligently for a week, he stopped (thank goodness!!) 

Good luck with Clarence!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Did they do a senior wellness panel on him? That should show if any of this is medical. I hope that the litter change helps. I know it is very frustrating to live with a cat who pees outside the box.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Also be sure to clean up everywhere he has gone with an enzymatic cleanser!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Cleo has been doing this off and on for many years. 

If her litter box is full she will pee on my clothes (if they're on the floor) or the dog beds. One time I cleaned her litter box with a natural cleaner but I guess she didn't like it b/c she refused to use it again for months! I had to do makeshift boxes with cardboard flats and wax paper and then finally she started using her box again. I bought her a second box so she'd have a clean one no matter what but she doesn't like the second one.







She also doesn't like a lid on her box. 

My mom's cat started going all over the house when she changed their litter.

Other possibilities:

UTI
chronic renal failure (you need to do bloodwork to see this)
hyper thyroid 


I clean the pee with white cidar vinegar and water. Works like a charm!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

> Quote:I clean the pee with white cidar vinegar and water. Works like a charm!


Ruth - I believe you are the one who posted this previously and I tried it this week-end. I can't believe how fast the odor went away. All the expensive things I have used and a household staple was best.

Thanks!

OP - by the way, my cat's frequent and everywhere urination was due to his thyroid. Please be sure to have it checked. Within days of going on his medication the behavior stopped.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMom
> 
> 
> > Quote:I clean the pee with white cidar vinegar and water. Works like a charm!
> ...


I also use this when Cleo pees on a dog bed or something. I soak it for a few hours in the vinegar and water and then put it through a regular wash cycle. No smell afterwards! It also works for cleaning up puke and you can use it to clean the litter box too!









I have had Cleo's thyroid checked twice now since the drinking and peeing thing started and it's within normal range. My vet is definitely on top of the thyroid thing!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I just toss this out for ideas, again. If all the health screenings for thyroid, renal issues, UTI etc all come back within normal range. it may be behavioral. The "my cat is peeing on everything, and vet did the uti/renal/thyroid checks" threads on cat boards are fairly common. Sometimes, it's a household change that the owner doesn't suspect-- a new cat, a new dog, a new roomate, a move to a new home. Even when it seems nothing has changed at the onset of problems, it may be a good idea to think: Are my neighbors blasting loud music? Is there an outdoor stray cat who howls and hisses through the deck glass sliders at my cat? Have I started traveling for business? (this is a big one) Am I giving the amount of eye contact my cat was accustomed to-- or am I pre-occupied with losing my job, my divorce, etc? (this is a HUGE one-- cats get anxious when we lessen the eye contact, if the bond is/was close) Did I buy a new furnace, and the sound is too much for him/her? Did I start using those baking-soda , scented carpet pwders before vaccuming? (the scent can overwhelm) 

Anyway, if all health screenings check out, just some thoughts on behavioral issues. It means going back to before the problem began, and trying to guess what MIGHT be upsetting the cat. Just trying to toss out some ideas.

Sometimes the Feliway (or other cat sprays from a feline behaviorist) can make a difference.

I hope this is a simple health issue that can be easily resolved with meds! Wishing you and Clarence the very best.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Patti, these are all good things to think about. Also, I am going to try washing the dogs' blanket with the white vinegar. Does anyone think I could put it in the washer and then wash it with regular detergent? That was the latest trick - Clarence went in the dog crate and peed on their blanket. A social statement maybe...?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Cleo loves to pee on the dog beds! She also likes dog towels too.









I just did a load of dog towels yesterday with kitty pee. 

I run some water in the washer and pour in the vinegar and let it soak for a couple of hours and then put in the detergent and run it through a regular cycle.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

OK, got it, thanks. I did get the small grain kitty litter. I showed it to him in his litter box. He looked like it scared **** out of him and he ran away. So, we'll see....maybe it will grow on him.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I really hope that resolves his issue.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Ruth, how much vinegar in the wash? For spot cleaning of carpets, etc., what's the ratio of vinegar to water?

~Kristin


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am very unscientific about it--I pour some vinegar in there...maybe it's about a cup of vinegar per load? It also depends on how concentrated the pee is. For dog pee you don't need nearly as much as for cat pee. 

For my vinegar and water spray bottle I do about 2 parts water, 1 part vinegar, let it soak in and then blot it out (for carpets, etc.).


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I had a neighbor ask me for help once because her cat was doing the same thing. She'd already tried most of my techniques so I put the question to my cat rescue people and they said it's really common in declawed cats. They gave a reason but I forget why now. The main suggestion I remember was changing the litter - sometimes that means really changing it, not just a different brand but a different material like to Yesterday's News or something like shredded paper. I'll try to find the emails - I'm pretty sure I saved them.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Heres an article that mentions lots of what folks have posted like the Feliway/pheremone spray, trying different litter, and complications from declawing. We did have one cat that had intermittent litterbox issues from when we rescued her and we did have to watch for laundry on the floor and the dog beds too - I wonder why they gravitate towards that?? They mention prozac too is that for the cat or the owner cleaning up after the kitty









Hopefully the new litter will work for Clarence!


http://catnet.stanford.edu/articles/litterbox.html


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

I am really considering doing prozac for Oreo she peed on my bed again today. Typing this from the laundryMat. First I think a trip to the vet is in order just to make sure there isn't an health reason.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I have an orange and white kitty named Clarence who likes to pee on things too! Thankfully it's not very often, and usually if I leave laundry on the floor, etc. Especially plastic bags though! I also took in a cat who was having problems peeing on everything from the floor, clothes, kitchen counters, furniture, and getting worse. The owners daughter had moved back home and Opey started peeing on everything. They tested his health all normal, and tried every treatment and retraining method they could think of. Since they couldn't get rid of their daughter, they decided to euthanize the cat. They rescheduled their appointment 4 times because they didn't want to do it. When they came in, they begged and pleaded for somebody to take him and give him a second chance. In walks me, with SUCKER tattooed on my head. I took him home and in the 3 years he's lived with me, he peed once out of the box while I was in the process of moving to a new place. He was stressed in his environment, and needed a change.

I am sorry you are going through this with Clarence. I hope something works out for you. If it is stress related/behavioral, and you don't know the cause, or training isn't working, there are some drugs you can try. I've had a few times where I used them with my cats, like when I moved. Amitryptilline(sp) is one, it is very affordable and if I remember correctly has less side effects than others such as prozac.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks. As far as I know, Clarence is not under anymore stress than what is usual in our household. I will have to think about that though. Funny that your peeing cat is named Clarence also!

I am in the process of making the decision to have my Clarence put to sleep, although I haven't definitely decided yet. I have tried everything I can think of or that has been suggested that sounds even remotely reasonable to me. Nothing has worked. Now he has once again peed on the dog's blanket and on our doorway rug, both of which are not big deals, but do prove that nothing has changed. I keep running it over in my mind, wondering if I have really tried everything or if there is something I haven't tried, out of laziness.

This problem could probably be solved If I didn't work and had more 
time to work with him, change more litter boxes etc., or if I had more money and could buy really expensive litter and change numerous litter boxes every time a cat used them, or even if I lived alone and it was just my stuff he was ruining or if I was a smarter person. But the truth is all we can do is go with what limitations we have I guess.

The other truth I am trying to come to terms with is that Clarence, despite the fact that he probably won't live to be an old cat, has had a pretty good life. We adopted him when he was a kitten and he always had a warm, dry home, living as a housecat. He has always had good food to eat, as well as treats now and then. He has a family and other cats to play with and even has gotten to go outside in the yard sometimes. And 9 years isn't old, but it isn't a terribly short life either. If this does occur, I will truly miss him.


----------

